# FO Support Group!



## perfectsoap (May 30, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of you but I think I need to find a FO support group! 
I have more FO's than I have soap supplies to make soap and every time someone talks about one that they love or I visit WSP and read all the rave reviews I buy more! lol

By the way what is the best kind of patchouli ? (not that I am going to buy some...
Jeff


----------



## Lane (May 30, 2008)

When you get this support group together, let me know! My wallet can no longer handle my addiction!! I have an entire box of FO's I HAD to have and never used


----------



## perfectsoap (May 30, 2008)

Lol!!! I too have a lot that I had to have and are sitting waiting quietly!
Want to know the kicker?
With all I have I made some soap last night and thought wow I really wish I had some midnight pomegranate to use! 
So here I sit telling myself don't go to WSP, you don't need it! Maybe a hard piece of candy will help! Wonder if they make pomegranate flavored hard candies...
Jeff


----------



## Lane (May 30, 2008)

If only they would stop coming out with so many new great scents! I talked myself into NEEDING the new Kumquat from Bramble Berry and I've got 8 ounces on the way  No amount of hard candy could have prevented it...Now maybe if I had been tempted with a home made pie....maybe...would I have walked away from the computer...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Well the problem is that fragrances are one of the fundamental elements of hand made soap. Without it you're missing a dimension. I've been fighting just that problem today and finally cleared out all my citrus to make enough scenting for one batch. I have only 3 FOs and no EOs left, and had plans for two of the FOs (pineapple + coconut = pina colada). I don't like the remaining FO. My point is that it's better to have too many fragrances than not enough, because you won't be able to make a batch of soap unless you're willing to leave the fragrance out.

So, does anybody need the URL for WSP?


----------



## Lane (May 31, 2008)

Not a fan of WSP....

It seems possible an ex of mine MUST work there because I ALWAYS have a hell of a time with my orders... A hell of a time...

BUT, their Lemon Lavender is to DIE for!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I'll know Monday how I like WSP, at least the first shipment. So far the service has met my satisfaction.

Hmmm... Lemon lavender.  Your recommendation rates very highly with me. 

Even if some of my stuff turns out with fragrances I don't particularly like I recognize that not all my soap should be aimed at myself personally, but rather at satisfying "my public."  So I'm game to experiment with different scents as long as they don't cost too dearly.


----------



## Lane (May 31, 2008)

Lovehound said:
			
		

> I'll know Monday how I like WSP, at least the first shipment. So far the service has met my satisfaction.
> 
> Hmmm... Lemon lavender.  Your recommendation rates very highly with me.
> 
> Even if some of my stuff turns out with fragrances I don't particularly like I recognize that not all my soap should be aimed at myself personally, but rather at satisfying "my public."  So I'm game to experiment with different scents as long as they don't cost too dearly.



I think there is a post somewhere about my WSP drama...   I didn't like there oils because they just didn't hold up very well in my CP, but I gel at high temps. However, their FO's are super for MP. I LOVE LOVE LOVE all of the random things WSP has, but whenever I make an order, it takes OVER tens days to get my stuff. 

Have you tried Peak's Candle Supply?? I was an avid Bramble Berry lover until I met Peak's. I have never had a single problem with any of their FO's in CP.


----------



## Lane (May 31, 2008)

OH! And their Lemon Lavender is really great! I over two pounds (eight bars) of the scent in CP yesterday! I can NOT keep it in stock.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Thanks! I've made a note to try Peak's, and also a note to try that Lemon Lavender. You like it, so even if I don't like it somebody will, among my friends and family, and you never know I might like it too!


----------



## CiCi (May 31, 2008)

I have the same problem you all do. I hate to go to sites that people mention, because I end up ordering. I've ordered over $1,000k of eo's and fo's in the last couple of months. Probably around $1200 or $1300. I make myself sick. My problem is I can't order small bottles. Everything I order has to be a pound because that's the best deal. You look at the prices of the smaller bottles and you may as well get the large bottle so you don't have to pay the cost of shipping to keep ordering. Cheaper that way.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

CiCi said:
			
		

> I've ordered over $1,000k of eo's and fo's in the last couple of months. Probably around $1200 or $1300.


OMFG!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Lane (Jun 1, 2008)

CiCi said:
			
		

> I've ordered over $1,000k of eo's and fo's in the last couple of months. Probably around $1200 or $1300. I make myself sick. My problem is I can't order small bottles. Everything I order has to be a pound because that's the best deal. You look at the prices of the smaller bottles and you may as well get the large bottle so you don't have to pay the cost of shipping to keep ordering. Cheaper that way.


WOW! I probably spend an average of $50 a month. I ALWAYS buy smaller bottles (around 4 oz, 8oz if it is a scent I use a lot of) I can not bring my self to buy a pound... I get bored of my FO's and usually give them away...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm trying to find some fragrances that I like and that get good results, and then I'll buy in bigger quantities. I've been stuck with local availability of mostly 1 oz and even some 0.5 oz, but I've got a flock of fragrances coming tomorrow from WSP, a mix of 4 and 8 oz sizes. I'll surely buy in bigger quantities if I find some that I want to use over and over. In fact I've gotta find that quick before I run out of money!  :shock:


----------



## CiCi (Jun 2, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> CiCi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lane, they were all purchased for startup. I'm just trying to build up my stock. No way would I be purchasing that amount every few months. I hope this will last a while. I just wanted to stock up so that I won't keep running out and having to reorder so frequently, but I seem to have a problem with wanting to order from every site someone mentions, that I visit. I've got to stop visiting so I can use what I have. It's addicting. I'm always seeing "more". I've soaped only about 19 batches, so far. Lots more to do.


----------



## perfectsoap (Jun 4, 2008)

OK people!!! 
This isn't helping me!!! lol
Now I have to order some Lemon Lavender and go look at Peak's website.
Some support you guys are!   
I have to buy the 8 or 16oz sizes because... Well I know I have a good reason.
I haven't had much problem with wsp, but will compare prices to Peak's! 
Jeff


----------



## Lane (Jun 4, 2008)

perfectsoap said:
			
		

> OK people!!!
> This isn't helping me!!! lol
> Now I have to order some Lemon Lavender and go look at Peak's website.
> Some support you guys are!
> ...


 Dooooo it! ...We won't tell.  :wink: I'm actually buying my first 16oz bottles this weekend!  No worries Jeff, we always have NEXT week not to buy any FO


----------



## perfectsoap (Jun 4, 2008)

I've ordered from BRAMBLEBERRY before and everything was great. The one thing I don't like is there is no feedback for the FO.
Lane do you make lip balms?
Jeff


----------



## Lane (Jun 4, 2008)

perfectsoap said:
			
		

> Lane do you make lip balms?
> Jeff


 Off and on. WSP has a Shea/Aloe butter that I use plain. Not very exciting....


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

perfectsoap said:
			
		

> I have to buy the 8 or 16oz sizes because... Well I know I have a good reason.


If you buy smaller than 8 oz you have enough EO for ... one batch. Hardly worth the trouble of ordering just to have to order again. I only buy 4 oz EOs as samplers.


----------



## CiCi (Jun 5, 2008)

> I'm actually buying my first 16oz bottles this weekend!  No worries Jeff, we always have NEXT week not to buy any FO



Once you start buying them, you won't want any other size...be forewarned, meeeahhahahahah :twisted:


----------

